# vegetarian restaurants in NYC



## ethel (Aug 27, 2009)

hey all,

i'm off to New York in 2 weeks to visit some friends who've recently got married.

can anyone recommend a fairly fancy veggie friendly restaurant? I want to take them out for a lovely meal.

cheers!


----------



## g force (Aug 27, 2009)

My personal favourite is Blossom: http://www.blossomnyc.com/home.html

Often voted as the best Veggie place in NYC. Angelica's Kitchen is a vegan place in the East Village that's also great but not massively 'fancy' just good, decent food


----------



## mhendo (Aug 28, 2009)

Blossom is indeed one of the top-notch vege places in New York.

One place i like that's not quite as fancy or expensive as Blossom, but that still does good food in a civilized atmosphere, is Counter on First Avenue in the East Village. They also make good cocktails, and have some nice organic wines. I haven't been there in almost two years, though, and some of the reviews on Yelp suggest that it might not be as good as it used to be. 

If you like Japanese food, Kajitsu has been getting some excellent reviews and looks like a pretty classy place. I've never eaten there, unfortunately.


----------



## D (Aug 30, 2009)

Besides Blossom and Angelica's Kitchen

Quintessence (not fancy, but not scummy)
One Lucky Duck (not fancy, a takeaway place mostly)
Pure Food and Wine (fancy)
Caravan of Dreams (I hear mixed things - never been there myself - not fancy)

Blossom or Pure Food and Wine (raw) are your best bets for fancy and veg.


----------

